# Beware of US postal service.



## lamT (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi all, like all of you I was searching for a perfect cutting board to fit with my new masamoto knife so after searching for awhile I came to a stop with davidboardsmith.My board which was suppose to come through ups was apparently 'delivered' while I'm left with a new knife and no board in sight.I was home the whole day today so it couldn't be me missing the delivery.

After trying many times to contact ups postal,all I ever get through to was a machine...It is apparently impossible to reach anyone on the phone(I actually contacted UPS thinking they were both the same companies).As of right now david is trying to contact them but I'm writing this as a warning for people who decide to go through ups and also hope someone with any experience with them can give me some advice.


----------



## labor of love (Apr 15, 2013)

you looked up the status of your package with your tracking number, and it said it was delivered?


----------



## EchoRomeoCharlie (Apr 15, 2013)

is it UPS or USPS?

You fail to be consistent...


----------



## lamT (Apr 15, 2013)

It is us postal service that I'm warning you guys about,I accidently contact UPS thinking they were the same thing .Apond further inquiry I found out that apparently once they deliver to canada, the item is then ship through canada post.I contacted them and they told me that my package was HAND DELIVERED but they couldn't give me a address of any kind, that I would have to contact the seller to do any sort of dispute.Clearly someone has my package but I guess us postal service wasn't really at fault on this one....


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 15, 2013)

lamT said:


> It is us postal service that I'm warning you guys about,I accidently contact UPS thinking they were the same thing .Apond further inquiry I found out that apparently once they deliver to canada, the item is then ship through canada post.I contacted them and they told me that my package was HAND DELIVERED but they couldn't give me a address of any kind, that I would have to contact the seller to do any sort of dispute.Clearly someone has my package but I guess us postal service wasn't really at fault on this one....



I'm trying to understand how the US Postal Service is responsible for a package that was delivered by Canada Post in Canada. They don't deliver across the border, you know.

Seems like your beef is with Canada Post, no?


----------



## lamT (Apr 15, 2013)

Yes you are right...I did realize my mistake after a bit of calling around.I was so frustrated that I didn't think things through and just blamed ups.I do apologize for that as the title now is very misleading.


----------



## zitangy (Apr 15, 2013)

Man.. You have berated USPS and UPS . USPS delivered and fulfilled their end to the Canadian side.


You shld have checked first before you make any wild allegations and be clear that USPS and UPS are two different entities.

It is a detrimental statement which is totally unfounded in this case.

D



lamT said:


> It is us postal service that I'm warning you guys about,I accidently contact UPS thinking they were the same thing .Apond further inquiry I found out that apparently once they deliver to canada, the item is then ship through canada post.I contacted them and they told me that my package was HAND DELIVERED but they couldn't give me a address of any kind, that I would have to contact the seller to do any sort of dispute.Clearly someone has my package but I guess us postal service wasn't really at fault on this one....


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Apr 15, 2013)

lamT said:


> Yes you are right...I did realize my mistake after a bit of calling around.I was so frustrated that I didn't think things through and just blamed ups.I do apologize for that as the title now is very misleading.



I've sent several knives via USPS and Canada Post without incident, but that won't help you in your situation. IIRC, the shipper (in this case, David) is the party that would have to initiate a claim. So, for now, all you can do is exercise patience and hope the situation is resolved.

Sorry for your disappointment, BTW.

Rick


----------



## Lefty (Apr 15, 2013)

I had this happen once when a fill in mailman was working for a few days. I believe it was a package from Butch, and the site read, "delivered". I got nervous, called, was told to wait in case it was mistakenly claimed as delivered and lo and behold, it arrived a few hours later. Sometimes they skip a step to make their lives easier (the mail carriers). If it isn't there at the end of the day tomorrow, call and if items insured, eventually you should get some sort of refund.


----------



## lamT (Apr 15, 2013)

Pensacola Tiger said:


> I've sent several knives via USPS and Canada Post without incident, but that won't help you in your situation. IIRC, the shipper (in this case, David) is the party that would have to initiate a claim. So, for now, all you can do is exercise patience and hope the situation is resolved.
> 
> Sorry for your disappointment, BTW.
> 
> Rick



Thank you, the only problem I have with both my local canada post and ups is that they always drop package and leave without waiting for anyone to open door.Although I've always manage to get my items without trouble.The real problem here is that canada post had stated to me that they have hand delivered it to a address.

And to the poster above I've already realize that I had a little mix up and I do apologize on that but the shock was a bit to much considering the anticipation was so high.


----------



## ecchef (Apr 15, 2013)

Is this Bob or Doug McKenzie? C'mon now...fess up! :eyebrow:


----------



## lamT (Apr 15, 2013)

Update

David has contacted them and has open up a dispute with canada post.All I have to do now is wait a few weeks and hope the mix up is cleared.If they indeed sent it to the wrong person and they don't intend to return it I hope that person will treat her well, she was a beau that I might never get to meet and I even had the beeswax and mineral oil all prepared:happymug:


----------



## backcountrygourmet (Apr 15, 2013)

That sucks IamT, I've had heaps of stuff shipped from all over the world and never had a problem with the fine folks at Canada Post. For future reference, if you're getting something valuable shipped, it can be a good call to get the person who is shipping it to do so using a level of service that requires a signature on the delivery end. I recently had a watch shipped to me from overseas and it was signed for by my landlord who lives in the unit above. Within two hours of delivery I could see the name of the person who signed for the delivery and even a scan of their signature on the Canada Post website. My guess is your board will show up in the next day or two as soon as they figure out what's going on. Fingers crossed!


----------



## lamT (Apr 15, 2013)

backcountrygourmet said:


> That sucks IamT, I've had heaps of stuff shipped from all over the world and never had a problem with the fine folks at Canada Post. For future reference, if you're getting something valuable shipped, it can be a good call to get the person who is shipping it to do so using a level of service that requires a signature on the delivery end. I recently had a watch shipped to me from overseas and it was signed for by my landlord who lives in the unit above. Within two hours of delivery I could see the name of the person who signed for the delivery and even a scan of their signature on the Canada Post website. My guess is your board will show up in the next day or two as soon as they figure out what's going on. Fingers crossed!



Thank you for the encouragement I'm feeling alot better now.Worst comes to worst, this might be a very expensive lesson(hopefully it won't get there).Also from now on that is exactly what I'm going to do, ask for a require signature service.The only thing that makes me boil is the fact that on their site it is stated as delivered meaning someone might have their hands on the board at this very moment which I paid hard earn cash for.


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 15, 2013)

To recap: The board was shipped by Priority Mail International on 4/8. It is shown today as delivered on the USPS web site but they depend on accurate information from Canada Post. I did start an international claim and the lady on the other end said they usually get the deliveries made soon after. But it could take up to 21 days for the investigation by Canada Post to be complete. 

As an aside, starting when the new web site goes live, any board whose value is over $200 will go with a signature required for delivery. The current package being discussed was less value and would not have come under that requirement.

I hope the board is found.


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 15, 2013)

Don't fret too much, sometimes the systems dont mesh 100%. I have had a 115 838 427 marked as delivered, only to be delayed by several days. By my post masters own mouth, "the tracking system is not that great".


----------



## lamT (Apr 15, 2013)

The BoardSMITH said:


> To recap: The board was shipped by Priority Mail International on 4/8. It is shown today as delivered on the USPS web site but they depend on accurate information from Canada Post. I did start an international claim and the lady on the other end said they usually get the deliveries made soon after. But it could take up to 21 days for the investigation by Canada Post to be complete.
> 
> As an aside, starting when the new web site goes live, any board whose value is over $200 will go with a signature required for delivery. The current package being discussed was less value and would not have come under that requirement.
> 
> I hope the board is found.



Thank you david for the quick actions and I'm still keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## jazzybadger (Apr 15, 2013)

I don't live in Canada so can't speak with 100 percent knowledge on this sort of situation, but have you tried going to the actual post office and seeing if they have it there? The USPS delivery guy here has always, and I mean ALWAYS just left one of their cards saying they tried to make the delivery but nobody was home. I work from home, so I'm always home. What I always end up having to do is go to the actual post office and pick up whatever item it is that was supposed to be delivered. It's not really that big of an issue, and in a way I'm grateful that it doesn't get left in the weather or subject to being stolen if for whatever reason I don't hear them when they come knocking. Just a thought.


----------



## lamT (Apr 15, 2013)

jazzybadger said:


> I don't live in Canada so can't speak with 100 percent knowledge on this sort of situation, but have you tried going to the actual post office and seeing if they have it there? The USPS delivery guy here has always, and I mean ALWAYS just left one of their cards saying they tried to make the delivery but nobody was home. I work from home, so I'm always home. What I always end up having to do is go to the actual post office and pick up whatever item it is that was supposed to be delivered. It's not really that big of an issue, and in a way I'm grateful that it doesn't get left in the weather or subject to being stolen if for whatever reason I don't hear them when they come knocking. Just a thought.



That is something that crossed my mind but when I called in/track, they said it was already off to a "address' but I will still def go anyways in the morning just incase.


----------



## Crothcipt (Apr 16, 2013)

Man everytime ups drops off a package I have a problem. Today I received memory for a new computer, knowing that I wouldn't be home I left a note on the door saying to put in garage. The left it on the porch. Wouldn't be a problem in about a mo., but it snowed over a foot last night. Was still snowing when they dropped it off. Nothing like a wet package full of memory.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 16, 2013)

ecchef said:


> Is this Bob or Doug McKenzie? C'mon now...fess up! :eyebrow:


Eh you hoser!
Hosehead the dog is awesome! One of the best movies of all time.
I sure could go for an Elsinore brew right now.


----------



## Reede (Apr 16, 2013)

Problem with the USPS is that they only deliver in the US.


----------



## mr drinky (Apr 16, 2013)

How late is the package?

Might it just be clearing customs or hung up there. I've had packages cross borders before and it will say delivered when handed over to the other country, even though it has just entered the other country's post system. Past that point it may be held up for other reasons like customs. It might even be a random customs checking of packages. They don't check every one, but every now and then I will get a package from abroad and have to pay additional customs, even though I have ordered several times from the same vendor with it never happening before. One time when I ordered something from Canada from Pierre, it took a couple weeks after it being delivered to the USPS. When I ordered from tosho knife arts in Canada, however, it took 2 days after being handed over to the USPS. It can really vary quite a bit. 

k.


----------



## ejd53 (Apr 16, 2013)

As I recall, when I ordered Pierre's Suji from Lefty, it spent a lovely 4-5 day vacation in the Chicago postal center before heading out to me.


----------



## lamT (Apr 16, 2013)

mr drinky said:


> How late is the package?
> 
> Might it just be clearing customs or hung up there. I've had packages cross borders before and it will say delivered when handed over to the other country, even though it has just entered the other country's post system. Past that point it may be held up for other reasons like customs. It might even be a random customs checking of packages. They don't check every one, but every now and then I will get a package from abroad and have to pay additional customs, even though I have ordered several times from the same vendor with it never happening before. One time when I ordered something from Canada from Pierre, it took a couple weeks after it being delivered to the USPS. When I ordered from tosho knife arts in Canada, however, it took 2 days after being handed over to the USPS. It can really vary quite a bit.
> 
> k.


could be but the canada post site said it was already delivery.My only hope is that they muck up.


----------



## Chef Doom (Apr 16, 2013)

I believe this is a plant by the UPS or FedEx to bring dangerous propaganda to the U.S Postal Service. A fine company that is as old as this fine country that has served it's countrymen very well. Who is this really? D. Scott Davis? Frederick W. Smith? CONFESS VILE PRIVATE COMPANY DEMON CONFESS!!!!!!


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 21, 2013)

I received a letter from the USPS stating that Canada Post delivered the package on 4/15. Did this happen?


----------



## ThEoRy (Apr 21, 2013)

See? This is why I never trust Canada..... Especially Denis Dyack and the Silicon Knights.


----------



## Zwiefel (Apr 21, 2013)

[video=youtube;bOR38552MJA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bOR38552MJA[/video]


----------



## ejd53 (Apr 21, 2013)

One of my favorite movies. :rofl2:


----------



## lamT (Apr 23, 2013)

The BoardSMITH said:


> I received a letter from the USPS stating that Canada Post delivered the package on 4/15. Did this happen?



No it did not happen...Their website states the same thing...Now I'm sure of 2 things.They either drop the box in front of my door without knocking and said box got stolen or they deliver to the wrong address.I tried inquiring on the address they deliver to but they refuse to tell me.\

Either way they lost the box and I'm out of hard earn money.


----------



## Burl Source (Apr 23, 2013)

In the past I have waited for the mail man to come by and asked them in person about a package.
I was able to find a package that was mistakenly delivered to a neighbor that way.
But.... the longer you wait the less likely they will remember the delivery.


----------



## Troy G (Apr 25, 2013)

What a dilly of pickle. Hope things get figured out. I had a package delivered to my parent's place Monday night via UPS. I heard the person outside the door and waited for the door bell. The delivery person just dropped the box off and left. 

I have had 100s of packages delivered from the US to Canada. I am interested to see how this all plays out.


----------



## lamT (Apr 26, 2013)

Troy G said:


> What a dilly of pickle. Hope things get figured out. I had a package delivered to my parent's place Monday night via UPS. I heard the person outside the door and waited for the door bell. The delivery person just dropped the box off and left.
> 
> I have had 100s of packages delivered from the US to Canada. I am interested to see how this all plays out.



thank you.Although I'm pist off that they just drop packages on the front door if no one is home but what angers me even more is the fact that the nimrod didn't even bother knocking this time....Unless he didn't get the right address in the first place.Someone def has to pay for this and as a buyer I honestly hope I don't have to pay for CP muckup.


----------



## Dream Burls (Apr 26, 2013)

A friend of mine deals in high end watches. They can cost hundreds of thousands of dollars so he always sends them or has them sent to him loaded with insurance and requiring a signature from a specific person or persons. He tell me all the time that these packages are just left in his mailbox. And don't ask me where he lives.


----------



## lamT (Apr 26, 2013)

Dream Burls said:


> A friend of mine deals in high end watches. They can cost hundreds of thousands of dollars so he always sends them or has them sent to him loaded with insurance and requiring a signature from a specific person or persons. He tell me all the time that these packages are just left in his mailbox. And don't ask me where he lives.



Whoa that is messed up....guess you really complain even if you wanted to considering the amount its worth.Btw I'm in need of high end watches myself, wanna be the middle man?:spiteful:Only need his address and I'm good to go(jokes lol)


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 28, 2013)

Case number DE2412422

April 17, 2013

This is in further response to the inquiry you recently filed on an international Ordinary Parcel, article number CJ 174 318 125 US, which you sent to Canada.

The postal service of CANADA has advised us that this article was delivered on or about April 15, 2013.

Sincerely,
International inquiry Center

When it wasn't found, you should have found the postman the next day and asked where it had been delivered. I am sorry you missed the package but the time to look was either the same day or the next and entering a complaint through a thread here wasn't the best use of your time or efforts. Sitting at home waiting for a delivery wasn't going to help.

I am sorry for the missed delivery and have done what I can to help.


----------



## hambone.johnson (Apr 28, 2013)

The customs system strikes again ... Ivan Fonseca from Fonseca Sayas (AKA Tosho Knife Arts), and I are working on getting the insurance claim for my lost Fowler Suji, im pretty bumbed, i loved that knife and he had fashioned a slammin saya for it. somewhere in the mix it never got from one delivery service to the other and after a good 6 months of tracking and phone calls they are finally gonna call it Lost and elidgible for insurance claim. hopefully i have better luck when my P. Rodrigue is finished. :-(


----------



## zitangy (Apr 28, 2013)

Originally Posted by Dream Burls 
A friend of mine deals in high end watches. They can cost hundreds of thousands of dollars so he always sends them or has them sent to him loaded with insurance and requiring a signature from a specific person or persons. He tell me all the time that these packages are just left in his mailbox. And don't ask me where he lives."

LAM >
"Whoa that is messed up....guess you really complain even if you wanted to considering the amount its worth.Btw I'm in need of high end watches myself, wanna be the middle man?Only need his address and I'm good to go(jokes lol) "

Glad to note that you are still laughing!. The above is hilarious! coupled with teh appropriate emoticon.. you are indeed a natural.

ON a serious note...

1. I think you shld be chasing the Canadian side. Any one can sign. Its the responsibility of the postman to prove that he had delivered and whether he did indeed got someone to sign and seeked the necessary verification.

On a serious note...

I think that you have a case..and you need to persevere! and go after the right person.

2. I wld make a police report eventhough they may brush me aside for as far as I am concerned, *it has been stolen.* Period! as tehy insisted that ti has been delivered. It they confirm that they have lost it, insurance wld come into play adn you wld be compensated. A police report shows a your item has been stolen as Canada Post now says that they ahve delivered to you adn the prime suspect is teh postman.HE HAS TO SHOW PROOF THAT HE DELIVERED TO THE RIGHT ADDERESS adn PROOF THAT THERE AS A PERSON THERE and the Person had some authority to receive on your behalf! IF he had made a mistake, he has to compensate you for your loss. You will have no case if he had been ringing your door bell twice each time! ( just kidding)

FI you can make yoru case on both parties Postman and Canadian Post in teh small claims court or tribunal.. then do it. Avoid Courts at all costs. They may send their in house lawyers.. but I reckon if you stay with teh bare facts that you did not receive your item and they have to show REAL proof that they have delivered to you *safely and correctly* you shld win. They duty is not just to send and jsut drop it at your house. IF no one is home, they can't leave it at your door step. They wld leave you a note to ask you to collect from the Post office. Please bring along your big big kitchen knives 330mm at least adn keep it visible so that they take you seriously ( just kidding)

3. I wld lodge my claim in a small claims court or a tribunal if they have such a set up.. No Lawyers.. you against the postman and Canadian post! A Cortroom legal case against the C. Post is pointless as the legal fees alone can buy you a few killer watches not to mention a few high end knives. YOu prepare your case and teh postman has to show that he has not been negligent and had exercised due care in his duty and delivered the item to you . 

4. You will have no case against The Bpardsmith as he is in the clear as he has done his part when he shipped it out and has proof.

So if it is someone who has to pay.. it's the postman! IF you do nothing, it will be you. Who knows? if he had a long string of complaints , criminal records etc it will be a difficult case for him . Teh mere statement that he had delivered is not good enough. IF he delivered to the wrong party. he has to make good! Examples IF Boardsmith had shipped to the wrong party he has to make good. IN this case, Boardsmith did make good! SO zero in on the right target .

FInally.. dont announce to the whole forum of your good intentions to hit Dream Burls' friend's letter box. We are all witnesses to it.

So go after the right party. Avoid legal costs as Canada Post can really wear you down s you might end up paying for your legals fees adn theirs!

Good luck..
D


----------



## lamT (Apr 28, 2013)

zitangy said:


> Originally Posted by Dream Burls
> A friend of mine deals in high end watches. They can cost hundreds of thousands of dollars so he always sends them or has them sent to him loaded with insurance and requiring a signature from a specific person or persons. He tell me all the time that these packages are just left in his mailbox. And don't ask me where he lives."
> 
> LAM >
> ...



I don't plan to have a case against the boardsmith....lol wouldn't do anyone any good considering I myself know its not his fault.I just expected a insurance of some sort not from seller not a your're sol respond.Also after spending a few restless night over this crap I decided to try and not let it bother me hence the joke about the letter box thing.Right now I'm working out of town So the most I can do is to try and talk to the post man as I really can't do much about anything right now.


DAVID-The only reason I started this thread was because I thought usps messed up and wanted to see if anyone was in the same situation as me and how they dealt with it.


----------



## zitangy (Apr 28, 2013)

lamT said:


> I don't plan to have a case against the boardsmith....lol wouldn't do anyone any good considering I myself know its not his fault.I just expected a insurance of some sort not from seller not a your're sol respond.Also after spending a few restless night over this crap I decided to try and not let it bother me hence the joke about the letter box thing.Right now I'm working out of town So the most I can do is to try and talk to the post man as I really can't do much about anything right now.
> 
> 
> DAVID-The only reason I started this thread was because I thought usps messed up and wanted to see if anyone was in the same situation as me and how they dealt with it.




AS said I wld pursue my case and have an official police report without which I cant do anything. "A single swallow does not a summer"

YOu going to stop using the Canada Post?

The postman servicing my area know that I wld not let it rest if it is lost or stolen. 

I still use USPS with insurance. Had a wooden bowl damaged during transit. Sent a few pics to teh seller in USA, he did the claim adn after 5-7 months, I was reimbursed for my loss. Orered another one form the seller.

UNless you stop totally using Canada post forever.. you still got to let the postman know that he has to do his job correctly so that it is delivered. IF the system is what yu have said ( any signature will do) .. then you shld be a postman ( as we know items parcels are shipped this way) and keep the parcels and just put any signature on it.

Also for teh sake of the other people, ( who uses Canada Post), yourself adn Canada Post.. the matter shld be pursued.

Good luck and a Final note is stay away from teh postman who rings twice....

rgds
d


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 29, 2013)

This is getting stranger by the day.

Just spoke with USPS International Inquiry Center to start a claim. The new information they have, which isn't available on the tracking, is the package was refused (?) and has been returned to me. I was told it has been sent to my local post office and should arrive either today or tomorrow. I'll see what has been stamped on the package by Canada Post.


----------



## DWSmith (Apr 29, 2013)

Mystery Solved!

The package has been returned to me this afternoon. On one corner was RTS for return to sender with the address on the label X'd through. On the upper right of the label, extending onto the box was 
*MOVED*. I guess 117 Danzig St isn't a good address.


----------



## Troy G (Apr 29, 2013)

What a weird thread???


----------



## lamT (Apr 29, 2013)

The BoardSMITH said:


> Mystery Solved!
> 
> The package has been returned to me this afternoon. On one corner was RTS for return to sender with the address on the label X'd through. On the upper right of the label, extending onto the box was
> *MOVED*. I guess 117 Danzig St isn't a good address.



Ah thank goodness everything has been solve, I felt like I was gulity of losing my own box for a second there.ALso I figured you might have had the wrong address but let the idea slip my mind.I will send my address to you via email and hope we can do this right this time.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Apr 30, 2013)

Those crazy Canadians named a street after Glenn Danzig? 
Stranger things have happened.
I'm glad the mystery was solved..................
....and I woulda got away with it, if it weren't for you meddling kids!


----------



## lamT (Apr 30, 2013)

Edit-I just realize I payed with paypal...so the wrong address couldn't have been me :O BUT I do understand david is on a really hectic schedule and that am just glad the mystery has been solve.

All in All I would say I came out of this experience a better shopper and learned the steps I should/could take if something as this happened again.I'm glad there was so many good advices coming from people, great forum and I will def post a picture of the board once it comes:biggrin:


----------



## chinacats (Apr 30, 2013)

Glad it all worked out...so far. (Don't want to jinx things...)


----------



## zitangy (Apr 30, 2013)

chinacats said:


> Glad it all worked out...so far. (Don't want to jinx things...)



g;ad to hear that you dont have to become a mail box raider to get even.

1. Good to note that Boardsmith pursued all teh way athis end. That's service indeed. He has been paid and if it is lost/ misplaced or wrongly delivered.. its not his problemo really. But that's service.

2. CP .. was a bit wishy washy. First they claimed that ti was delivered! then they said that cant be delivered for no such address. Whayever it is , if you or boardsmith didnt persue the matter, it will be somewhere sitting in teh warehouse somewhere or someone will be keeping it. Not necessarily teh postman.

3. Wrong address: has to eb sorted out where the mistake lies.

4. CP. responsibility is delivered to the right address, correct household and not just leave it at the door! I believe that it's a norm that fi there is no one at home, they will a note for you to collect at teh post office personally. ID wld be required and not jsut any signature will do. They have the responisbility to deliver to the right person.

5. Now that your faith in CP has been restored.. shop more.. buy more more knives and boards.

rgds
d


----------



## lamT (Apr 30, 2013)

zitangy said:


> g;ad to hear that you dont have to become a mail box raider to get even.
> 
> 1. Good to note that Boardsmith pursued all teh way athis end. That's service indeed. He has been paid and if it is lost/ misplaced or wrongly delivered.. its not his problemo really. But that's service.
> 
> ...


I'm also glad david pursue it to the end, but so would have any other seller considering buyers can't lodge a complaint which I find very weird.The only thing that made me unhappy about this is that I was made to feel at fault for 'waiting around for the delivery' when in the end,it was a address mix up.

Now to be FAIR cp did messed up by the way they updated things but if you were to fault CP, you would also have to fault the seller for putting the wrong address.Now don't get me wrong like I said previously he is very busy man and I understand he is a 1 man operation and mistakes can happen with such a tight schedule.I only express this thought because your post seem to imply that david is by no means at fault what so ever and that just isn't true.We are humans and as such we all make mistakes and that is not a bad thing as long as we own up to it and move on:happymug:


----------



## kalaeb (Apr 30, 2013)

Wow, just wow, thats all I can really say, I should have stopped reading after the first post. Perhaps these matters would be more appropriate for the private message system.


----------



## zitangy (Apr 30, 2013)

I said " 3. Wrong address: has to eb sorted out where the mistake lies."

I suppose the Sender is the one to make the claim, enquiry as the transaction originates from him notwithstanding you paid in advance to him for the postage and Insurance.

So tell us your address and when is the incoming so that we can follow your idea to "raid " your box.

You will have to address the issue of the 2nd postage cost with correct address. IF you had given the wrong address, I suppose that you have to incur the cost. I suppose its a small amt as compared to losing teh while item.

USPS post *with Insurance .*

rgds
d


----------



## lamT (Apr 30, 2013)

zitangy said:


> I said " 3. Wrong address: has to eb sorted out where the mistake lies."
> 
> I suppose the Sender is the one to make the claim, enquiry as the transaction originates from him notwithstanding you paid in advance to him for the postage and Insurance.
> 
> ...


 You really need to read things through as its becoming very immature.My one joke was in respond to him saying 'dont ask for his Address' which clearly was a joke as no one seriously would want to raid anyone not to mention letting their intentions be known.If that was the case then every joke on the internet would result in stern consequences.Stop bringing it up as i have no intention of offending anyone.

I would obviously be at fault and willing to pay for postage if the fault lies on my behalf but I already explain that in this case it was david who made the mix up(no biggie).I pay through paypal and there was a confirmation of my address apond paying.

If you have anymore questions you can pm me, I simply made this thread to get help dealing with the situation and got tons of advices that will also help me in the future.Many also share experiences which also really help ease my nerves and am very thankful for.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 30, 2013)

Let's just call it a day and send me the board.


----------

